# Where to buy a good HotDog?



## SierraMadreMe (Mar 26, 2015)

I used to be able to buy wienerlies from a gentleman here in La Union,but I guess he has quit selling them.

Like everyone else,I have attempted to eat the abomination that they call a Hotdog here,but I just can't get by the strong chemical taste,not to mention the heavy dose of dye they use.

I read an article that was posted in 2007,that there is a business that sells Hotdogs in many of the malls (but not here in LU of course) called Hotdog on Sticks.Supposedly,they are (or were) also selling Nathans Hot Dogs.Anyone been to a mall in the Manila area that might be able to confirm?

I was able to have the wife buy some Hotdogs at the S&R in Pampanga that were actually pretty decent.Sad to say,that on both of her subsequent trips there,she was quite concerned about the quality,as the Hotdogs had some very odd coloration,so she declined to purchase any.I read today,that S&R sometimes struggles with keeping the meat they sell from going rancid.That doesn't seem to deter them from attempting to sell it anyway evidently.Man.You have to be SO careful here when you buy anything,as the stores don't want to take the loss,and they don't much concern about selling a tainted product.

I'd ask about Bologna too,but if I can't find a decent Hotdog,then the likelihood of finding Bologna is going to be fairly remote.

If anyone has a source for H-dogs...don't be shy.

SMM


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I have toured the Mekeni factory near San Fernando Pampanga. They import the pork used in their hotdogs from Canada, don't use local pork as it's not clean enough, the Philippines still has foot and mouth disease. A world class plant, the 1st in Asia to be accredited with world quality standards, second in the world the first being in Ireland. I can vouch for the quality but I'm sure they will be to the Philippine taste.


----------



## BGCExpat (Oct 26, 2015)

Pinks Hotdogs from Los Angeles opened here in BGC 3-4 months ago, they import the same Hoffy-dog used at the LA location here in Manila.

That doesn't help you out for a BBQ at your house but if you happen to be in the Taguig area, Pinks is near the Shangri-La and a few blocks from the S&R in BGC. The S&R here turns product over quickly, I've yet to get anything bad or past it's 'best by' date in their deli section but I'm careful and pay attention to that type of stuff...

Pinks is great but bring money! A couple of dogs and a beer will set you back P1000+... Just like being at Dodger Stadium!


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

I only buy Purefood hotdogs with Angus !! they are solid and no juice !
and I only buy three kinds of burgers the best are a pack of 5 catering burgers from waltermart
also a box of 4 burgers from CDO highland brand either from Robinson or savemore, both of these sell out very fast ! Also south Supermarket sell American Cornfed burgers which are good also


----------



## BGCExpat (Oct 26, 2015)

BTW, for take-out deli-dogs you can cook at home, try either Rustans Market or Santini's Deli. Both have multiple locations around Manila and the country, I go to the locations (for both) at Central Square in BGC... Not just for good hotdogs but for other import items an expat might crave...


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

I use S&R for sausages, hot dogs and cheeses. I like their deli hot dogs, good taste and snappy casing. Never had a problem with the quality with there deli products. They also have frozen sausages and hot dogs. Jimmy Dean, Hormel, etc, for sausages, hot dogs are both US and Filipino brands and US branded hamburger patties. Haven't tried the hamburger patties since I buy bulk hamburger and make my own. They also have frozen beef patties from the US. Have used both Rustan's and Santis for specialty items not carried by S&R, but their prices seem higher on the same items that S&R carries.

Chuck


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

bidrod said:


> I use S&R for sausages, hot dogs and cheeses. I like their deli hot dogs, good taste and snappy casing. Never had a problem with the quality with there deli products. They also have frozen sausages and hot dogs. Jimmy Dean, Hormel, etc, for sausages, hot dogs are both US and Filipino brands and US branded hamburger patties. Haven't tried the hamburger patties since I buy bulk hamburger and make my own. They also have frozen beef patties from the US. Have used both Rustan's and Santis for specialty items not carried by S&R, but their prices seem higher on the same items that S&R carries.
> 
> Chuck


Yes Chuck, good selections in Manila, Rustans is a great store (one of my favourites) but expensive by local standards. SMM, Not being a hot dog connoisseur myself I cannot suggest any thing but Bengie said to try Manna Mall in San Fernando City,,,,,, which I am sure you already have.

I do find it interesting with the family, when they cook spaghetti and meat sauce,,,,, the meat is the local hot dogs chopped up finely, still very edible though. In saying this SMM I have to admit that I have never tried an American hot dog even though I have visited there twice, very remiss of me,,,,,, maybe one day.
Good luck tracking down a decent dog.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## SierraMadreMe (Mar 26, 2015)

Gary:

If I were to go to Pampanga,I would probably just go to S&R to see what their dogs looked like.I would rather do that,as it would probably be far less hassle.

BGCExpat:

I saw a page on the web that was talking about Pinks.It's just that I couldn't bring myself to go to Manila for one.I avoid the city as much as possible,only visiting when we fly in or out.Now that there are flights from Clark,I might never have to go there again. 

I also looked at the websites for Rustans and Santis.I was really impressed with Santis website.That is probably one of the best Filipino websites that I have ever seen.Lots of product pictures and they have a really fine selection of all kinds of things.I'll bet they are spendy,but where else could you find such an array of products?I didn't see a Hotdog for sale at Santis,but maybe they don't have it pictured.


expatuk:

Thanks for the info on the Purefoods Angus.I may try the local Manna Mall and see if they have that one.Being so far from a good selection of shopping centers really limits my choices.All we have here localy is CSI..Manna Mall and a Savemore.The wife says that Savemore doesn't have much,so she very rarely even goes there.

bidrod:

I may have to give S&R another try like I said upthread.We had pretty poor luck with the S&R in Pampanga.It really is upsetting to go there twice only to find that the meat looked spoiled.The wife knows what she is looking for,as she worked for Safeway for years.

We also bought hamburger there that looked great,but when we opened it to portion it out,is was coated with a light oil.At least it felt like an oil of some type.It washed off easily enough...but it freaked us out to the point that we would'nt risk eating it.That was the weirdest thing we have ever seen,and it REALLY put us off from S&R.We still do not know what that was coating the hamburger.

bigpearl:

I'm not a big Hotdog fancier by any means.But sometimes,I just get "Hongry" for one.Years ago,I really enjoyed Jollybee hotdogs.We would also buy the local hotdogs once in a while,but we always selected the Hotdogs with the least amount of red food coloring.But,it seemed like all of a sudden the Hotdogs took on a decidedly foul taste.It wasn't just one brand that changed either,it was ALL of them.I guess I will have the wife look at Manna Mall for the Angus Hotdog and try that one.

I had actually given up trying to find any local brands,and had turned to searching out imported only.

Thanks to all who responded.Much appreciated!

SMM


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

"Abomination" - such an apt description and exactly how I feel about the local hotdogs. I also prefer the Purefoods Angus dogs to most any others I have tried here. Haven't really had a chance to see what the new S&R store here has yet.

Fred


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Quick stop chains might have the hotdog that I can stomach if they haven't been sitting to long, but I've have tried them all and it's depressing including that supposed Angus hot dog also some other local sausages taste terrible. I have found an okay breakfast sausage made by Monterey Meats, it's called Premium Sausage and it has the real casing on it and no strings.


----------



## BGCExpat (Oct 26, 2015)

Oh yeah! From the Santi's FaceBook page... Not hotdogs but delicious anyway!


----------



## SierraMadreMe (Mar 26, 2015)

^ 

Those Pork Brats may not be a Hotdog in the strictest sense BGC,but they would make a reasonable facsimile as far as I am concerned.The gentleman that I was buying from locally used to sell a Hungarian sausage.I would fry one of those up,split it down the middle,and it would yield 2 great tasting Hotdogs.

The same hurdle remains though,and that is logistics.


----------



## SierraMadreMe (Mar 26, 2015)

Well,since we had to do our annual report yesterday anyway,we stopped at Manna Mall and bought a package of Purefoods Angus Hotdogs on our way home.

We had one for lunch today.I can't say that I was overly impressed.It still had that objectionable chemical taste,although not as strong as the other local brands.

In other news,I was able to contact the wife of the gentleman I used to buy wienerlies etc from before.Turns out he has been having some serious health issues,but she did indicate that she could accommodate us.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

SierraMadreMe said:


> bought a package of Purefoods Angus Hotdogs on our way home.
> 
> We had one for lunch today.I can't say that I was overly impressed.It still had that objectionable chemical taste,although not as strong as the other local brands


That is basically what I found, less objectionable. In actuality, I very seldom even get them anymore.

Fred


----------



## Adlan (Jun 11, 2013)

Just to add my two cents worth......I found Holiday Chicken hot dogs were actually pretty good. They are small size and are individually wrapped. Its a local brand and I bought 1 KG for 140 pesos in Robinson supermarket.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Hot Dogs Grilling or for Frying*



Adlan said:


> Just to add my two cents worth......I found Holiday Chicken hot dogs were actually pretty good. They are small size and are individually wrapped. It's a local brand and I bought 1 KG for 140 pesos in Robinson supermarket.


When my other favorites are out of stock I will buy the foot long Holiday Chicken Cheeze dogs. 

I've also noticed that my favorite hot dogs slightly boiled and fried don't necessarily taste so good on the BBQ and that's when the Purefood hot dogs or even the cheaper red colored hot dogs seem to taste better on the grill.

I can't find decent sausage for breakfast it's all sugar and meat that's not smoked so not so appealing to me like the Longanisa sausage or local brands found in the markets, I used to like it but now I avoid Longanisa and end up frying hot dogs instead.


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

expatuk2016 said:


> I only buy Purefood hotdogs with Angus !! they are solid and no juice !
> and I only buy three kinds of burgers the best are a pack of 5 catering burgers from waltermart
> also a box of 4 burgers from CDO highland brand either from Robinson or savemore, both of these sell out very fast ! Also south Supermarket sell American Cornfed burgers which are good also


I agree 100% in regard to the hot dogs - Purefood Angus (Save More). In regards to the burgers we use the imported angus burgers. I have only seen thm at S&R stores in 18 burger packs. Taste like back in the states. Great on the grill!!


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Rebaqshratz said:


> I agree 100% in regard to the hot dogs - Purefood Angus (Save More). In regards to the burgers we use the imported angus burgers. I have only seen thm at S&R stores in 18 burger packs. Taste like back in the states. Great on the grill!!


Yes, but the price is sky high!


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> When my other favorites are out of stock I will buy the foot long Holiday Chicken Cheeze dogs.
> 
> 
> I can't find decent sausage for breakfast it's all sugar and meat that's not smoked so not so appealing to me like the Longanisa sausage or local brands found in the markets, I used to like it but now I avoid Longanisa and end up frying hot dogs instead.


They used to carry some American brand frozen breakfast sausage at S & R but I have not seen them in quite some time.

I buy the Johnsonville sausages at S & R and my wife literally just handed me my dinner: Johnsonville Garlic sausage, sliced, fried and then scrambled into eggs. Yum!


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

I guess I got use to the red hotdogs...actually like them. We have a brand we always buy...but I don't do hotdogs in spagetti,,,or banana catsup pizza


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Imported sausages*



DonAndAbby said:


> They used to carry some American brand frozen breakfast sausage at S & R but I have not seen them in quite some time.
> 
> I buy the Johnsonville sausages at S & R and my wife literally just handed me my dinner: Johnsonville Garlic sausage, sliced, fried and then scrambled into eggs. Yum!


The Johnsonville sausages are sold at a grocery store in our area called South Supermarket but the price is 350 pesos for only 5 sausages and we do sometimes break down and buy it.

I'm going to try to make sausage again and this time I'm going to use curing salt and then smoking it but I wish I could find liquid smoke that would save me a whole lot of work.


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

DonAndAbby said:


> Yes, but the price is sky high!


Life is short. lol Don't smoke and rarely drink so...good hot dogs and very good burgers are my addiction.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Rebaqshratz said:


> Life is short. lol Don't smoke and rarely drink so...good hot dogs and very good burgers are my addiction.


Don't get me wrong; I buy them too!

I think the S&R frozen 18 packs are usually Member's Mark? That is Sam's Club / Walmart I think. 

Luckily I live in Subic Bay and we have Royal Duty Free. They usually have 1 or 2 U.S. brands of frozen patties. Raley's supermarket brand and another whose name escapes me. Good quality with lots of fat, and cheaper than S & R.

Royal is owned by Rustan's, so Rustan's might have those same ones.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

Isn't "Good Hotdog" an oxymoron?


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

You guys made me hungry for red hotdogs now even though im in usa. Ill drive 139 miles rt to Filipino store to get some and more bangus.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Seems like some of the hot dogs brands don't keep that same flavor going so I too am going back to the Purefoods Angus dogs but recently I have found some delicious tasting hot dogs from CDO and they sell premium hot dogs 10 pesos each in our newly opened Robinson Grocery store they have several different flavors and these dogs taste exactly like the ones in the 7-Eleven stores so next time I'm going to ask if they have large packaging.

The CDO brand hot dog flavor I tried was the Vienna Cheese.


----------

